# Burls



## Graybeard (Feb 20, 2019)

Curious which burls have the most spikes under the bark. Some of the exotics shown here have a lot more spikes than do my native cherry burl.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 20, 2019)

I doubt if there is an answer to this question but I do know this one had plenty- got plenty of blood out of my system....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## pinky (Feb 20, 2019)

Mike, you are cruel.... show off!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 20, 2019)

What the heck is that? Is that the bark or doesn't it have any? That's what I'm talking about. That's not cherry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 20, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> What the heck is that? Is that the bark or doesn't it have any? That's what I'm talking about. That's not cherry.


 nope not cherry- it is Big leaf maple - bark was pressure washed off right after it was cut.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 20, 2019)

Mike, Do you have any pics showing these getting cut up? Also, any tips on preventing pieces of fresh burl wood from cracking? For example, do you put any sealant on cut pieces, have the burls cut only during winter, or use a kiln to control drying?

Thanks
Karl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 20, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> What the heck is that? Is that the bark or doesn't it have any? That's what I'm talking about. That's not cherry.



David,

First you need to know if it is a burl. Many of the Black cherry in your area have 'Black Knot', basically a canker disease (sometimes aided by gull and fungus). The resulting growth is often sold as burl. The last dozen or so on here were likely Black Knot influenced. Black cherry often has 'onion burls', which are layered like an onion, most often lacking any eyes, but having enlarged rays in over sized growth rings. Sometimes this growth can be triggered by an infection, cambium break, branch loss, foreign object or other. Sometimes, there just isn't anything to indicate so.

Now cherry burl with eyes, sometimes are actual trapped buds, enlarged rays and even bark inclusion mimicking eyes. Sometimes it looks like these are present, so one assumes burl, when in fact it is 'Black knot' or a similar issue. The plant responds by fighting it off in any way, sometimes having results that mimic a burl greatly, and as a craft, burl in deed is often the best way to describe it, and for sure when selling it. I have seen only 2 root burls in black cherry. One was spiky, I assume bud driven, never saw the inside. The other one I saw was a cream pink, onion-like burl. Back before cell phones so have nothing to show you. Maybe some folks here will have something...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## The100road (Feb 20, 2019)

When I think of spikes the first thing that usually comes to mind is Aussie burls. Like red Mallee.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 20, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> Mike, Do you have any pics showing these getting cut up? Also, any tips on preventing pieces of fresh burl wood from cracking? For example, do you put any sealant on cut pieces, have the burls cut only during winter, or use a kiln to control drying?
> 
> Thanks
> Karl



maybe- somewhere. maple is pretty easy- keep out of sun I cover with plywood. I seal almost nothing- stabilizers hate it and that is where most of my wood goes. each specie will dry different. and my climate- semi arid is great for drying- even the winter is dry air usually. i like to air dry a while before kiln but do put green maple straight in- just keep temp below 100. PS my methods are by no means scientific- they just work.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 20, 2019)

The100road said:


> When I think of spikes the first thing that usually comes to mind is Aussie burls. Like red Mallee.


maple above makes mallee look smooth. it was brutal. i would look at it an start bleeding. sharpest eyes i have experienced.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 20, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> Mike, Do you have any pics showing these getting cut up? Also, any tips on preventing pieces of fresh burl wood from cracking? For example, do you put any sealant on cut pieces, have the burls cut only during winter, or use a kiln to control drying?
> 
> Thanks
> Karl


and really har stuff i hide in dark cool dry corner and forget.... works- well maybe- some I might not have found....


----------



## The100road (Feb 20, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> maple above makes mallee look smooth. it was brutal. i would look at it an start bleeding. sharpest eyes i have experienced.



Oh yeah, that one does for sure. But I don’t see maple like that. :( Mallee is just what comes to mind when I think “spikes”


----------



## Rocking RP (Feb 20, 2019)

Those are huge. I would like to see pics after cut up as well.


----------



## phinds (Feb 23, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> ... each specie will dry different


Hey Mike, just FYI, "specie" is a word that means currency. Specifically coins as opposed to paper money. It never means anything biological. 

The word "species" , meaning things biological, is both singular and plural.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 23, 2019)

phinds said:


> Hey Mike, just FYI, "specie" is a word that means currency. Specifically coins as opposed to paper money. It never means anything biological.
> 
> The word "species" , meaning things biological, is both singular and plural.


My spelling leaves something to be desired but my typing on phone takes it to new levels....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Damn spell check!! I have literally gone back and corrected words it changed to something else, and it changes them again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 23, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Damn spell check!! I have literally gone back and corrected words it changed to something else, and it changes them again.


I usually give up- didn't know we were having spelling test or I would have cheated and had Kathie edit it.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## phinds (Feb 23, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> I usually give up- didn't know we were having spelling test or I would have cheated and had Kathie edit it.....


Hey, when I'm in the thread, we're ALWAYS having a spelling test (well, except for mine)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 23, 2019)

phinds said:


> Hey, when I'm in the thread, we're ALWAYS having a spelling test (well, except for mine)


Hey I know that. Now me The only thing that is worse than my typing or spelling skills is my total lack of editing skills.


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 24, 2019)

Infurmatve tred

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 24, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> Infurmatve tred

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

